# A chunk o' Kevin's FBE



## txpaulie (Apr 27, 2012)

Got around to starting on a big chunk o' FBE I got from our buddy Kev a few months ago...

He talked about "denim", but I really didn't appreciate how good it looks...

The second pic is much more representative of the true color.

I'll try to knock out the inside this weekend.:morning2:

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics260.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics262.jpg


----------



## BarbS (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks Good!


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 27, 2012)

Thats awesome Paulie! Looking good!


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow! Pretty stuff


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 28, 2012)

very nice bowl there tex


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool!

Care to tell us more about that plywood rim you've chosen to accent Kevin's beloved FBE?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2012)

Very nice peice of wood and beautiful use of it.


----------



## Vern Tator (May 1, 2012)

OK, I'll bite, what is with the plywood?:wacko1: I see that you have finished the bottom and added some detail there, now what?


----------



## txpaulie (May 2, 2012)

LOL
The plywood is a faceplate I use for pieces larger than +/- 8"...:i_dunno:

I use the recess in the bottom to attach the bowl for hollowing...:secret2:

The detail is just my way of hiding the fact that I don't have the ability to turn off the bottom...

p


----------

